# IH 424 3 pt lift capacity



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

Can anybody tell where I could find the lift capacity for the three point hitch on an IH 424 (don't know the year). I've searched online but came up empty. 
Thanks


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a guess here, but the smaller tractors in the same class were rated at around 2500, and the 434 (next size up in the same class) was rated at 2579. Figure somewhere in the general area. It will probably PICK UP a good sized round hay bale, but might not be too safe with handling it. Just be careful - rated does not always mean safe.


----------

